# Our newest Doeling!



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

So last night, during a huge storm, a doeling was born! The breeder I’ve been working with was kind enough to let us know first, so of course we had to take her.

We snatched her up immediately and plan to bottle feed in a couple weeks! It’ll be our first time bottle feeding but I’m prepared. We’re also currently looking for a second doeling to make sure she has a buddy.

We also need a name for her! So far my favourites are Dakota or Dawn, but I’m open to all other suggestions. Prefer if the name starts with a D. Here’s a cute photo of her!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

I like both of those names!!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Congratulations!! 🥳 She is darling!!! 😍

Did she come from one of the pairings in this thread (Help me choose!) If so, which one?

D names:
Dottie
Dolly
Duchess
Daphne
Destiny
Dixie


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Dahlia maybe?


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Congratulations!! 🥳 She is darling!!! 😍
> 
> Did she come from one of the pairings in this thread (Help me choose!) If so, which one?
> 
> ...


She didn’t actually, the reservations for those ones unfortunately fell through so I ended up going with someone else. Either way I’m super excited and don’t want to wait! Lol 

once the breeder has some updated pictures of the dam and sire (since it’s in the middle of a snow storm right now we can’t shave any of our goats. 🙄) I’ll definitely send them here.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww she’s so cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Kaitlyn said:


> She didn’t actually, the reservations for those ones unfortunately fell through so I ended up going with someone else. Either way I’m super excited and don’t want to wait! Lol
> 
> once the breeder has some updated pictures of the dam and sire (since it’s in the middle of a snow storm right now we can’t shave any of our goats. 🙄) I’ll definitely send them here.


Sorry those reservations fell through. You have a very good reason to be excited - she's gorgeous!! 💕

Looking forward to seeing what her parents look like!! I also can't wait for you to bring her home!! 😀


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Congrats! Cute! Dipiddy 😂 Darling? Diana. Honestly Dakota and Dawn are cute names.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Aw, Dipiddy is a cute name!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

She is adorable!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

I love Dakota  js  what a cutie!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I have a niece named Dakota! It’s still a cute goat name.  I also really like Dawn. 
What about Dina?


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

She's a dandy! 
She's darling!
If you like Dakota and Dawn she could be Dakota Dawn.


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

She's so cute! How about Dottie or Dixie Dolittle? But I like Dakota too.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Thank you everyone for the wonderful names and congratulations! We decided to go with Dakota, but are still thinking of names for the second doeling we’re still looking for. I’ll make sure to send pictures here if we find one!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

🥰 What a beauty, little Dakota!!!! You are going to have so much fun with her!!!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Cute baby  Congrats


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

How cute is she?!?! She looks like a Darling to me!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

So is she from good quality like you wanted? Congrats!


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> So is she from good quality like you wanted? Congrats!


Not exactly what I’m looking for, but when I saw her I just couldn’t say no. I’m a sucker for a cute face, that’s my downfall! I’ll totally end up failing this whole “breeding up” thing. 😂 that being said, I do plan to purchase a doeling or two in the next couple months that’s from some very nice lines. Hopefully it works out this time!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Kaitlyn said:


> Not exactly what I’m looking for, but when I saw her I just couldn’t say no. I’m a sucker for a cute face, that’s my downfall! I’ll totally end up failing this whole “breeding up” thing. 😂 that being said, I do plan to purchase a doeling or two in the next couple months that’s from some very nice lines. Hopefully it works out this time!


I see!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Kaitlyn said:


> Not exactly what I’m looking for, but when I saw her I just couldn’t say no. I’m a sucker for a cute face, that’s my downfall! I’ll totally end up failing this whole “breeding up” thing.  that being said, I do plan to purchase a doeling or two in the next couple months that’s from some very nice lines. Hopefully it works out this time!


I’m the same way.  I’m such a sucker for any goat.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Update: she is home today! Such a playful, feisty little girl. I’m in love. 😍


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aww, what a cutie! 🥰


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! She is adorable 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats she is cute.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Just curious. She’s grinding her teeth a lot. Just got her ears tattood and disbudded yesterday, is that normal? She’s acting super bouncy and playful otherwise. Wont stop moving!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you bottle feeding?


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

She’s so cute! Love her little sweater! Congratulations


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> Are you bottle feeding?


Yes!




Goatastic43 said:


> She’s so cute! Love her little sweater! Congratulations


Thank you! 😁


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

Congratulations, she is a adorable!  💗


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Are you feeding milk replacer?
How much are you feeding?


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Are you feeding milk replacer?
> How much are you feeding?


We’re currently feeding replacer and plan to switch her over to whole cows milk. So far she’s been doing great aside from the teeth grinding. We feed about 1.5-2oz per feeding, 4 times a day


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The replacer is probably the teeth grinding problem.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Shes Adorable! Im hopeing the teeth grinding stop with whole milk. I usually add a pinch if baking soda to my 1st bottle of the day, once a week. It helps the rumin.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, that is the culprit.


----------

